# Home Libraries



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I was watching HGTV last night and they had a show of their Top 10 Libraries--the kind people have in their homes.  Such inviting rooms with tall shelves filled with beautiful books that made me want to curl up and read all day!

I have always dreamed of having a library in my home.  As far back as high school, I would look for hardback copies of classics that I thought I should read (or at least own) or of my favorite books , especially in the Bargain section of the bookstore or at used book sales, to start building a collection.  With my Kindle now, I'm kind of torn--do I keep all these books (many in boxes) and keep collecting in hopes that someday I'll have a nice library in which to display them, or do I just download them all (classics for free) and drop my boxes off at Goodwill?  My "library" could then just be a nook or a bay window with a tiny shelf displaying LyBerry!  

In the meantime, I do have a nice quiet corner in my study with a large plush armchair and my avatar painting hanging overhead, where I do my reading.  It's been re-dubbed my Kindle Corner.

Anybody else out there have, or dream of having, a library in their home?

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Having a dedicated library was a long time dream of mine.  I actually got to live that dream for a year not too long ago.  There was only one wall in the room, but I had it lined with book cases and they were all filled to overflowing.  I had a comfy recliner, a table beside it, and a perfect reading light.  

Now that I have Little Gertie, I don't miss it.  I have a reading corner in my bedroom, but I most often end up reading in bed.  

At least I got to live that beautiful dream.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I've always wanted a room to call a library...nothing as grand as on tv but just a room devoted to books and being able to curl up on that still sought after perfect reading chair and escaping reality for a spell. I still want that round chair that I talked about a while back...I think it was a reading chair thread...I just need a house big enough for it 

I'd also like for my library to have a lot of natural light...I love the sun but don't like to bake myself under it. A small table for my beverage of choice to my right and a crackling fire place would make me a very happy woman ;-) I'm sure there are more features and items that I'd like in my dream library but what I've mentioned is a great starting point for me.*


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I got six of them.

Packed bookshelf in the family room, takes up a whole wall.

Packed bookshelves in all the kids rooms.

Two packed bookshelves in my room.

And a packed bookshelf in my den.

My wife is really happy I got a kindle as the DTB's were starting to accumulate on my dresser too.  

But I know what you mean, it would be nice to have one room dedicated to our books, couple of leather wingback chairs, ottoman and maybe a fireplace.

My den is pretty close to having a dedicated reading room, but I couldn't fit all my books in here.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, yes!  I'm still waiting for mine   I have visions of a library with a rolling ladder to reach the high shelves, which are all around the walls, with plenty of comfy chairs and lamps and a couple of tables in the center.  I also want a dedicated music room with a grand piano (or two!), harp, harpsichord, full percussion section, and plenty of wind instruments, too, since we're dreaming.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Hearst Castle library. IIRC the guide said Harpo Marx like to push all the chairs aside and do gymnastics in the room.



















Wish I had digital pictures from when we toured the Biltmore.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Oh shoot...thanks Forster, I forgot about my library's ceiling *


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

The internet is a wonderful thing, photos of the Biltmore's library. IMO as neat as the Hearst Castle was, the Biltmore was far cooler.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't have a library, but I do have a sitting room. It's probably what many people would think of as a library, just without all the books. It's a room that is only accessible from my bedroom (yes, this is where I still have my Christmas tree up for those of you who follow me on twitter  ) This is where I come when I need to get away. There is a bookcase, but for the most part, it holds knick-knacks and all of my crochet pattern books (I have hundreds of them). I don't have many books because I gave the majority of them away when I got my first Kindle.

We have 3 large bookcases down in the school room and there are bookcases in each of my children's rooms. All of them are overflowing.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Oh shoot...thanks Forster, I forgot about my library's ceiling *


LOL, IIRC most if not all of the ceilings in the Castle were imported from Europe during/after the War.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Forster said:


> The internet is a wonderful thing, photos of the Biltmore's library. IMO as neat as the Hearst Castle was, the Biltmore was far cooler.


*I have to agree...it has the spiral staircase to the "second" floor 


Forster said:



LOL, IIRC most if not all of the ceilings in the Castle were imported from Europe during/after the War.

Click to expand...

Stunning ceiling!*


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Love the pictures, Forster!  Although not all of the chairs in them look that comfy...   I kind of thought a lot of the chairs on the HGTV show didn't look very comfortable either.  Chynared is right: a perfect reading chair is hard to find. 

N


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Love the pictures, Forster! Although not all of the chairs in them look that comfy...  I kind of thought a lot of the chairs on the HGTV show didn't look very comfortable either. Chynared is right: a perfect reading chair is hard to find.
> 
> N


*This is the chair I want but it's pretty expensive...it's about midway down the thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,967.25.html*


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Right now I have 5 6 ft. bookcases, full of books and am getting rid of them slowly.  Probably will take a suitcase full to Brazil next year and leave with family.  Maybe next trip to US take a suitcase and send to the soldiers.  Selling isn't worth the money.  In my previous life I had two rooms floor to ceiling with one wall each with books, mostly pb and moved here with 9 books.  The books I will keep are not kindelized yet, but as soon as they are - out they go!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I had a library room in my old house, now I just have 3 walls of book cases in the bedroom and 1 in the living room. I still have books in boxes in the garage though.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Love those pictures, but I think there's not enough natural light in those rooms!

I have bookshelves in every room of the house except the kitchen, the bathrooms, and my bedroom  --  in there I have just the next-dozen-on-the-list books stacked next to the bed.  

I'd really like to have a dedicated room but there isn't enough wall space in any one room for all the shelves. (I have big windows.)

I also have a cathedral ceiling in the living room, and considered having shelves built up all the way, with a rolling ladder and all.  Only decided against it because I thought I'd stay in this house forever and didn't see myself having to climb ladders in my 90's.  (I was probably 35 when I made this decision...  I tend to worry about worst-case stuff.   )  

Does anyone else organize their bookshelves by themes (and then by authors within those themes), or is it just me?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL not just you, mine are organized by topic, generally. So classical antiquity on one shelf, historical fiction on another, travel, Hinduism ect. Cookbooks are organized by author or subject IE Mexican and BBQ each have their own areas as does Baking, Cuisines of the Indian subcontinent, Persian, Greek, beverages ect.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My library:










It makes me happy


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Thumper said:


> My library:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice. That would make me happy too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

known fact in my family: if you are going to look for the book, look anywhere in my room. its under my bed, in my closet, on what is supposed to be my cd/dvd case, surrounding my tv (minus the screen part), under my keyboard, in plastic drawers at the end of my bed...on top my dress drawers....my bedroom is a fire hazard.

BUT my dream library would include a huge bay window like:








Complete with a nook to sit/lie upon and read. under the nook should be shelves for my books and a desk should be in the room...all hardwood
This with short white book shelves would be nice


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, Thumper, that is nice!  And your cat looks quite happy, too!  

N


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

VA with the view in the first picture in the second one - absolutely perfect!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice, Thumper!

May I point out to others, however, that one might be careful what one wishes for. When my wife and I were building our house, we knew we wanted a library. It turned out to be the size of a single car garage, with nine-foot shelves on all four walls and big windows and a window seat. I wanted a ladder on wheels, but it would have taken up WAY too much room, so I use a regular ladder. The shelves were filled quickly and soon overflowed. We culled. They overflowed again and we culled again. Now, for simple survival, I try to operate on the books in-books out principle. The Kindle is a godsend. I pray we do not live in an earthquake zone.

Don't let this happen to you!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, I always wanted to have a library, or at the very least, a dedicated reading room/nook. Since I got my Kindle, I am getting rid of all of my "not special" books. I am still looking for that special bookshelf that will hold my books. So the little window nook, with a comfy chair and window seat, a lamp for the night time reading (one of those nice natural light lamps would be cool), and a small table to hold my coffe or tea. Of course, this would be a nook in my craft/sewing room that I would have a curtain or screen to hide behind so when the kids come looking they won't find me!!! Oh, and small stereo so I can have my music playing softly in the background. Heaven!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The reason I needed a Kindle, my library:









And yes, believe it or not, it's (mostly) organized by theme and then within the theme more specifically or by author as appropriate.

Betsy

Love your libraries, Thumper and BrassMan!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> My library:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What an awesome nook Thumper! Is that a fire orange/red I spy on the walls? My hubby thought I was crazy when I painted our dining/kitchen area that color but I just love it ;-)

Neat cat tree *


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Heaven indeed. Here's my heaven. Trust a cat to know. My favorite time to read is at night, with the windows open and a soft breeze blowing. I find I like to read in the dark, actually, in the light of the Mighty Bright light. Cats sometimes join me and that's fine, except when they insist in sitting on my chest.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Heaven indeed. Here's my heaven. Trust a cat to know. My favorite time to read is at night, with the windows open and a soft breeze blowing. I find I like to read in the dark, actually, in the light of the Mighty Bright light. Cats sometimes join me and that's fine, except when they insist in sitting on my chest.


*Ideal setting Al  I love the pavers you have outside...if it were up to me, I'd create my own oasis outside and pave all the grass we have. I think grass is overrated *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I used to have bookcases over-flowing all around the house. When we built our new home last year, it was my goal to get rid of as much clutter and junk as I could. After living in the same house for nearly 18 years we had collected quite a lot. The new house has a built in bookcase in the hallway/alcove near our master bedroom and Larry's office. I decided I would not have more books than would fit in that bookcase. So far I have done pretty good. Here are a few pictures of my "library."















and


----------

